# geçer zamansiz



## glayal

Hello there!
Can anybody explain this translation "loneliness passes untimely" in Toygar Isikli song Gecenin Hüznü?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rallino

Welcome to the forum glayal. 

Can you please provide the Turkish sentence? Thank you.

-Rallino


----------



## macrotis

Having listened to the song, I think the translator made a mistake. It's something like, 
_Yalnızlık yüzüme vurur geçer zamansız_: Loneliness strikes my face and passes untimely.


----------



## Rallino

macrotis said:


> Having listened to the song, I think the translator made a mistake. It's something like,
> _Yalnızlık yüzüme vurur geçer zamansız_: Loneliness strikes my face and passes untimely.



I don't think the "and passes" part is necessary at all. In the Turkish sentence, I don't feel the meaning that the loneliness passes (goes away). The "geçer" in the 'vurur geçer' is just there for the general embellishment of the phrase, not because the lonliness vanishes over time. Just my thought.


----------



## acemi

Forgive me if I am on the wrong track, but in english 
 untimely = at a time that is wrong, inconvenient, unusual, unseasonal, premature... 
zamansız would translate as without time (timeless) wouldn't it?


----------



## macrotis

Rallino said:


> I don't think the "and passes" part is necessary at all. In the Turkish sentence, I don't feel the meaning that the loneliness passes (goes away). The "geçer" in the 'vurur geçer' is just there for the general embellishment of the phrase, not because the lonliness vanishes over time. Just my thought.



I don't have any solid reason not to agree with you. I first thought it'd meant "instantly, without forewarning," but I'm not sure.


----------



## macrotis

acemi said:


> Forgive me if I am on the wrong track, but in english
> untimely = at a time that is wrong, inconvenient, unusual, unseasonal, premature...
> zamansız would translate as without time (timeless) wouldn't it?



Well, it depends on the context. Please consider translating this sentence: "Zamansız öldü."

We can't be sure of the lyricist's meaning until we ask him/her.


----------



## acemi

hmmm  - I would guess ' he'she'it died instantly'  
instantly is like 'without time'  
so then perhaps in the song, the loneliness passes instantly, which would make sense in English  
but as you say, the composer would need to be consulted. 

However, I think you are hinting that this is where the 'untimely' translation might be from.  
Do you use that phrase ["Zamansız öldü."] for, say, when a young man dies unexpectedly and his wife is pregnant? 
In that case, untimely is the correct english word. We would not say 'he died untimely.'   We express it as 'an untimely death' or 'his death was untimely'. 

In relation to thread question, 'to pass untimely' does not make sense as a phrase in english.  That's what prompted my question about zamansız


----------



## glayal

Thank all of you for replying!
Well, I don't speak turkish, but I felt that the meaning was like "loneliness destroys /ousts/ displaces time". 
However, your clarifications make now sense to me!

Thank you again!
Regards.


----------



## macrotis

acemi said:


> Do you use that phrase ["Zamansız öldü."] for, say, when a young man dies unexpectedly and his wife is pregnant?



Yes, that's exactly what it means: He dies young or in the middle of a project of his brainchild etc., and we think he dies too early.


----------



## acemi

so perhaps a way of expressing that sense in English is: 

loneliness hits my face and passes in unexpected time

You all consistently translate geçer as verb form
I presume that grammatically it is not possible that geçer is in adjective form?  [Loneliness strikes my face and is common/desired/acceptable in unexpected time]   ?


----------

